# Beehives



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Anyone have beehives? I've been wanting one for awhile, but not sure if would be acceptable in a neighborhood. We'll be moving into our house in a few months and it backs up to a chunk of woods. Any thoughts on that? 

Came across this today and it looks pretty awesome. Just turn on the tap and pour out some honey. Ingenious design.






http://www.honeyflow.com/

I kind of randomly picked a forum so there might be a better spot for this.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

A friend keeps hives , out behind my place , about 100 yards. They come and get ALOT of water out of our pool , but don't bother us none. It's pretty cool to stand there in their "path" and watch them fly around you.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

My dad has had hives for the last 3-4 years. He's got 3 right now up north.

If your area is kind of discrete, you shouldn't have any issues but, if a neighbor sees you have one, there may be issues. Most people get stung by hornets and wasps but instantly think they're honey bees and have an unfounded fear. A neighbor down the street has a couple hives and I've been seeing more and more pop up around the area.

Double check before you get started because there might be local ordinances against such things.


----------



## jathward (Jul 31, 2011)

I have top bar hives...It's lots of fun and rewarding...I would talk with all your neighbors and get them on board...most people will be fine with the idea and will give you a thumbs up for doing your part..just be sure you have a good water source close bye...That seems to be a big complaint with people....good luck and have fun...


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

This is our first winter with bees. I'll see how we did come spring.

We bought two nucs and put them in boxes we bought from the Dadant store in Albion. Made some of the equipment myself also.

There is a bee school in Kalamazoo next weekend. http://www.kalamazoobeeclub.com/
Haven't been to the Kalamazoo meetings, but may try to hit a few.

State bee club is March 11th,12th at MSU. http://www.michiganbees.org/
We went to the state bee club for the Saturday classes and the vendor information.

Lots of good information at this site. http://www.beesource.com/forums/
From what I've read the Flowhive doesn't make economic or practical sense.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

jathward said:


> I have top bar hives...It's lots of fun and rewarding...I would talk with all your neighbors and get them on board...most people will be fine with the idea and will give you a thumbs up for doing your part..just be sure you have a good water source close bye...That seems to be a big complaint with people....good luck and have fun...


I'll have a 200+ acre lake that is maybe 200 yards away from where the hive is located. Is that close enough proximity for a water source? 

Good idea about getting neighbors on board.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'd put a small pan or tub close by the hives with rocks in the bottom so the bees can crawl out if they fall in.

At the moment, my dad is just using old pie tins and frisbees. He's been looking for someone to throw out an old kiddie pool though.


----------



## jathward (Jul 31, 2011)

That's perfect. Some bees will travel a few miles for water if needed.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

*I have 4 hives. We have a pond near where the hives are, but we also give sugar water in fall and spring. Beehives for Dummies is actually a pretty good book to read. 
As far as neighbors and placement the GAAMPS have guidelines on placement etc. This is what your township would use against you if you live in a neighborhood, with close neighbors, and your neighbors complain about the bees, you should be aware of the expected compliance by the state. Your township will use this against you so it's best to be familiar with it. Since the state has removed right to farm protection from many small farms, including mine, by specifying restrictions and neighbor proximity to determine if you can farm or not anymore. You will be up to the whim of your township management and neighbors.

I have copied the compliance for placement below.

Hive Density Recommendations for Neighbor Relations: *One of the primary limitations to keeping bees is the real or perceived interaction between the bees and the people who live in or use the surrounding area. The following practices are intended to minimize potential conflicts between people and honeybees. Hive density (colonies per acre), placement and orientation of hives in relation to property boundaries, and providing a barrier between hives and neighboring properties to interrupt and prevent the direct line of flight from a colony into living areas on neighboring properties are important factors to accomplish this objective.
Table 2a. Recommended maximum density of honey bee colonies relative to lot size
Lot/Acreage Number of Colonies Up to 1/4 acre
(1/4 acre=10,890 sq. ft., roughly 50 ft. x 215 ft.)
2
More than 1/4 acre, less than 1/2 acre
(1/2 acre = 21,780 sq. ft., roughly 100 ft. x 218 ft.)
4
More than 1/2 acre, less than 1 acre
(1 acre = 43,560 sq. ft., roughly 150 ft. x 290 ft.)
6
1 acre or more
8

Table 2a provides general guidelines for the maximum number of bee colonies to keep on small lots. Other limitations for placement of bees on small lots include the orientation of colonies in relation to adjacent and nearby developed property as described in the sections for ‘Hive Placement’ and ‘Recommendations for Considerate Hive Management’.
Table 2b. Recommended density of honey bee colonies regardless of lot size
Condition 
If all hives are situated at least 200 feet in any direction from all property lines of the lot on which the apiary is situated,
Number of Colonies: No limit
As long as all adjoining property that falls within a 200-foot radius of any hive is undeveloped property
Number of Colonies: No Limit
Table 2b is used when lot size is larger than one acre, where colonies will be located at least 200 feet from property lines and any adjoining or nearby developed portion of property.

*Hive Placement: *Correct placement of hives is an important consideration for responsible beekeeping in urban/suburban situations.

Hives must be located in a quiet area of the lot.

Hives must be oriented so that a direct line of flight from the hive entrance does not impact living areas on neighboring properties.

When placing hives on small lots (Table 2a) or at locations within 200 feet of any developed portion of property, a solid fence, wall, or dense vegetative barrier capable of interrupting the direct flight of bees shall be used to redirect the bee’s flight pattern and prevent a direct line of flight from the hives into neighboring properties. The barrier shall start at the ground, be a minimum of six feet in height and shall extend beyond the direct line of sight from the entrance of the hive to the neighboring or adjacent property.

Hives must not be placed along property lines unless a solid fence, wall or dense vegetative barrier capable of interrupting the direct flight of bees forms the property boundary.

Hives placed in elevated locations need to be placed so bees do not have a direct line of flight to neighboring properties with elevated living areas.

Do not place hives next to roads, sidewalks, and public rights of way.

Hive entrances should face so that bees fly across your property. If this is impossible, use barriers (hedges, shrubs, or fencing six to twelve feet high) to redirect the bees’ flight pattern.
*This last bullet is maybe what you should consider for people, but the bee hive should face a southern direction to catch early morning sun.*

*I love having the hives, even more so the wonderful honey, we use it instead of sugar, jams and syrups. We also suffer from less allergy symptoms. Plan on getting stung at least once, especially in the fall for harvest!*


----------

